# rear toe adjustment?



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

how do i adjust it? not the procedure the actual point of adjustment like if i were asking for the front it would be tie rod end.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

gtlaw said:


> how do i adjust it? not the procedure the actual point of adjustment like if i were asking for the front it would be tie rod end.


The inner bolt for the rear control arm has an eccentric nut. You loosen the bolt and turn the nut to get the toe you want.


----------



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

thanks :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

i got my toe prtty strait by takin a broom handle and putting it against the rim and eye'ed out everything with the body line of the car. id tighten it up and go for a drive and purpously hit a pot hole with the tire i adjusted to see if it would wash out in any direction and once it stayed strait when hittin a pot hole i knew it was perfect. primitive method but it worked, i bet there is a beter way if ya ask


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Slacky said:


> i got my toe prtty strait by takin a broom handle and putting it against the rim and eye'ed out everything with the body line of the car. id tighten it up and go for a drive and purpously hit a pot hole with the tire i adjusted to see if it would wash out in any direction and once it stayed strait when hittin a pot hole i knew it was perfect. primitive method but it worked, i bet there is a beter way if ya ask


Measure the distance between some spot on the wheel/tire/hub and a known fixed spot on the body. Toe plates work just as well on the rear as they do up front for this. Adjust until toe angle is correct between wheels *AND* toe is symmetrical with respect to vehicle centerline.


----------



## gtlaw (Jun 24, 2005)

> Adjust until toe angle is correct between wheels AND toe is symmetrical with respect to vehicle centerline.


the rear is going to be a little more tricky than the front was. i'm thinking of measuring from the hub to the where the control arm mounts or measuring to find the centerline then painting it on any better ideas?


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

gtlaw said:


> the rear is going to be a little more tricky than the front was. i'm thinking of measuring from the hub to the where the control arm mounts or measuring to find the centerline then painting it on any better ideas?


I laid a tape measure across the front of the rear tire and measured between a specific groove and the outside edge of the trailing arm. I assumed that neither the arms or forward pivot were bent/damaged.


----------

